# How long does it take for you to be fully and functionality awake in the morning?



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

*How long does it take for you to be fully and functionally awake in the morning?*

Or whenever you wake up? 

For me, I'm groggy for about 5-10 minutes and then I'm pretty alert. So by the time I'm done brushing my teeth, I'm usually ready to get stuff done. What about you?


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

An hour or so I think.
I usually fully wake up by the time I arrive at work and get bombarded with work.
Before that it mostly resembles autopiloting in the fog.


----------



## Cataclysm (Mar 16, 2015)

When I get outside I go from being half asleep to fully awake. I guess it's because of the air or something.


----------



## Rice (Apr 27, 2014)

It depends. If I actually have to do something I can wake up within 15 minutes or so, but if I'm just sitting around it takes me over an hour.


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

INTJ :: >30 min


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Only when it's afternoon do I wake up.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

oh my god, I am terrible at this, sometimes I eat a bowl of oatmeal with fruits and a cup of coffee in 2 hours that is excluding the time I spend snoozing and other things

When I had morning classes I would make it somehow though and throw myself out in 45 mins - 1 hour and I don't even put on make up >.>


----------



## Lady Isla (Feb 20, 2015)

10-20min and I really pick up steam once the coffee hits my bloodstream. haha


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm usually reasonably functional by the time I'm either in my car or at school, which is about 30 minutes to an hour. Although, when I get home, I do take a nap for an hour or two.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

INFP: I'm getting better at rolling out of bed and getting to work, but one of the greatest luxuries to me is the long morning.


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm usually fully awake no later than 10:00.... P.M.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne (Mar 8, 2015)

A little under 5 minutes. A rub of the eyes, a piss and awake!


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Usually within a minute or two of waking up. Many times, right when I wake up too.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I depends to a large extent on what point of the sleep cycle I've woken up in, as well as partly on the environment and what I need to do, but I am a slow waker-upper. I'd say lately it takes about five hours before my final full 'on' switch activates, I'm not useless before then, but I still feel like it's sort of going uphill before I reach that completely charged up and ready to go of my own accord not just moving because I _have_ to. 

- *No matter how I wake up, I usually spend the first half of the day in a slight haze, where I'm better off just going through the motions but do not feel very creative or mentally sharp or self motivated.* It's not until at least after dinner that I start to feel 'in my element' (granted I usually get up in the afternoon, but when I had to do mornings it was the same, just more time of haziness). I can be cheerful and relatively energetic before then, but usually not 'at the top of my game', I don't feel very focused or inspired until I've gone through many hours of gradual building up of energy through smaller accomplishments and unfocused intake mode where I dispassionately look at the environment, read random stuff, do basic external-life activities, etc. 

- My method of dealing with needing to go out and do stuff early is to get everything ready that I'll need the night before, sleep as long as possible, and then in 15 minutes, lug myself out of bed, throw on clothes, use the toilet, and grab food I can eat on the way to wherever because it would be ridiculous to wake up 5 hours early or something which is what I'd need to actually feel 'peppy' so if I'm going to feel blah anyways I might as well get as much sleep as I can. 

- Whenever it's bright-sunny-warm I feel like my energy is being leeched from me, and since my energy builds up over the course of the day sort of like the way interest builds up - the more there is the more is generated - it can often feel like it's being leeched faster than it's generating for most of the day and I'm never able to reach a normal starting level until evening when it's dimmer/cooler. 

- When I wake up suddenly because of something really important I've got about 15 minutes of reserve alert in which I can rush about and sound awake to people, and then I crash again.


*The Good Mornings:* When I wake up naturally without an alarm and with enough sleep, and it's nice and overcast/rainy/foggy out I'm usually feeling pretty good by the end of my first cup of tea which is probably between half an hour and an hour after waking up. But with that said, it's very rare that I wake up with motivation and energy, that always has to build up slowly as the day progresses unless I'm caught up in something really super engaging and important to me and I really didn't want to take time out to sleep at all in the first place so I'm very internally driven to get right back into it. I'm usually optimistic and happy, but not in a bouncy way, more in a peaceful contemplative way.

*The Bad Mornings:* When I wake up at not a great moment from the sleep cycle (even if I've had 'enough' sleep), from a noise or alarm or dream or needing the bathroom, I need about two cups of tea and at least two hours before I start feeling decent. Though actually feeling bright and peppy won't happen till later. I'm usually not grumpy unless someone is actually being obnoxious like teasing me condescendingly about being a sleepy head, or singing happy morning songs at me, otherwise I'm just cool and bland and content in a mildly pleasant and resigned way. However, I often experience this weird loathing of actual speaking, like... if I could converse telepathically I could carry on a cheerful conversation with someone, but actually speaking? No. the vocal chords rebel, the mouth refuses to open, I just can't do it, I'd really like to not ignore someone right now but I just _Can't_ talk, and _can't_ look people in the eye it's waaay too intense for me to handle somehow. I can do hand gestures or nods or _maybe_ vague grunts. In that state I also usually don't care what I look like and would not brush my hair or put on clothes that matched, I'd just grab anything on the top of the drawer and call it good enough. 

*The Ugly Mornings:* And then there are the times when I'm woken up from a really bad part of the sleep cycle where I will feel extremely ill - nauseous and dizzy - so I have to really concentrate on keeping my stomach down where it belongs, and I can't move quickly or look about much, and my limbs will be really limp so I stumble and flop around, and my eyes will be blurry and refuse to come into focus for hours (literally, it could take half a day before my eyesight returns to it's normal sharpness on whichever side of my face I'd been 'sleeping hard' on). When I'm feeling ill like this I tend to be a bit grouchy, though I'm pretty good at keeping it to myself because I know it's not anyone else's fault. I'm usually not too negative mentally if left alone to just space out and do stuff in zombie mode, but I can get impatient if I have to deal with people, especially energetic cheerful people. And I may cry because it just hurts to be awake, it hurts to be upright, every inch of me is aching for the pillows and I reeeeeally don't care about anything else or the repercussions of ignoring those things, even though I know that in fact I do care and can't ignore them so I'm fighting a battle inside and it hurts. People often just do not understand and appreciate the seriously Heroic effort I'm putting in to just being upright and present at those times, every ounce of mental strength and conviction is being mustered to haul myself through the sleep-muck that's impeding everything. So it can be a really deep stab when someone trivializes the resolve and integrity and determination and perseverance it takes to not have a complete breakdown and accuses me of being lazy or laughs at my 'sleepy-headedness'. On these really bad mornings I pretty much never feel like I've woken up all day long, I just have to tough it out till I can actually go back to bed. It improves as the day goes on, very slowly, but I never seem to reach 100%


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

A cold shower will instantly wake me.


----------



## KillingTroubleShooter (Mar 25, 2015)

When i was going to school (until last year) it took me the whole first class to wake up, so i guess that's about 1:20, considering the time between waking up and getting to school as well. But i didn't sleep right cause i always stayed up 'til late. Nowadays it's like i just skip time and get back to normal, just like in some games (Skyrim and Bully for example).


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh gosh, for me it really depends on what I have planned for the day. That said I NEED alone time to sort out my thoughts for the day. I can spring out of bed quickly, however I can't handle a lot of chatter for at least 30 mins, and If there is chatter, make it soft and calm as I can't handle a lot of noise verbally until I'm wide awake.


----------



## Tangled Kite (Apr 16, 2014)

Depends on what you mean by awake. I'm normally pretty functional a few minutes after I wake up. If you're talking about when I feel like I have the most pep-in-my-step I'd say not until around 6:00 p.m. or 12:00 a.m. I might physically live on the east coast of the U.S. but my internal clock runs on China time. I always feel like I'm jet lagged.


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 13, 2009)

2 hours. I arranged my morning routine so I can do them with brain not fully on board.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Tangled Kite said:


> Depends on what you mean by awake. I'm normally pretty functional a few minutes after I wake up. If you're talking about when I feel like I have the most pep-in-my-step I'd say not until around 6:00 p.m. or 12:00 a.m. I might physically live on the east coast of the U.S. but my internal clock runs on China time. I always feel like I'm jet lagged.


I'm the same (including region).


----------

